# Risk involved in rejecting Job offer in dubai.



## akonat (May 23, 2016)

Dear team,

I (software engineer) got an job offer in one of the large airlines company in dubai with 20K Aed/month.I received my entry visa too.But, before 2 weeks to my joining date My exiting company offered me what i want.So informed to that UAE company & consultany that i can't join due to health issues( skin allergy) which is not true.

One guy from consultancy called me threatening me that he will put me in black list & also he will file a case against me( with penalty) and even he will inform to put some black remark at NASSOC level as well if i couldn't submit medical reports in 1 day.

Do i really dont have any privilege to withdraw my interest in joing to new company in UAE after getting entry visa.?

Can they take legal actions against me for rejecting job offer before 2 weeks ?

DO i need to send fake medical reports( which i dont want to do) since they are forcing ?

Please someone suggest , it will be grateful.I am really in confusing & unconformable situations. My reason for rejecting this offer was job risk involved, i am currently working in one of the top IT companies in INDIA.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

akonat said:


> Dear team,
> 
> I (software engineer) got an job offer in one of the large airlines company in dubai with 20K Aed/month.I received my entry visa too.But, before 2 weeks to my joining date My exiting company offered me what i want.So informed to that UAE company & consultany that i can't join due to health issues( skin allergy) which is not true.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Firstly - don't lie about your health.
The consultant is not happy with you - as they wont be getting their commission, hence the threats.
There is nothing they can do to you if you don't join the company.
Tell the consultant to get lost and that you will report them to the UAE Ministry of Labour.
Imagine - the other option is you join the company and then resign on day one - within your probation period. That would cost the company much more money than simply issuing an unused entry permit!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## akonat (May 23, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Firstly - don't lie about your health.
> The consultant is not happy with you - as they wont be getting their commission, hence the threats.
> There is nothing they can do to you if you don't join the company.
> ...



Dear Steve,

Thanks for the quick response, till yesterday they were requesting me to come for weekend and go if i am not interested to join.I said as per my existing company noms i can't travel to other locations on job purpose. Now he was shouting on that he will even inform to my HR and sue me career also.If the company puts penalty on consultancy , he said their legal team will approach me and they will put me trouble.

Do they really have powers to trouble career in existing company also?
Do i need to pay any penalty if consultancy got fined ? nothing was written in the offer letter about this kinds conditions.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

akonat said:


> Dear Steve,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response, till yesterday they were requesting me to come for weekend and go if i am not interested to join.I said as per my existing company noms i can't travel to other locations on job purpose. Now he was shouting on that he will even inform to my HR and sue me career also.If the company puts penalty on consultancy , he said their legal team will approach me and they will put me trouble.
> 
> ...


Stop corresponding with the consultant - they can't do anything!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

consultant = middle man

Tell him to stop wasting his and your time with his idle threats.


----------



## akonat (May 23, 2016)

londonmandan said:


> consultant = middle man
> 
> Tell him to stop wasting his and your time with his idle threats.




Do i need to send any medical reports? or shall i leave it here itself without any further communications.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

The take away lesson from this is don't lie, be a big boy and tell the truth, and don't brother sending any FAKE reports either because that won't improve the situation.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

And one wonders why so many Indians put up with horrendous working conditions and overbearing bosses in the UAE 

This is what you do: send a final email to the recruitment consultant saying you are no longer able to pursue the job offer due to personal issues. Thank him politely for his time in initially helping you to obtain the job offer and apologise for the inconvenience you have caused and wish him the best of luck in his future endeavours. Say goodbye and that is the very last email or correspondence you need to have with him. 

Ignore anything else he sends to you.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

akonat said:


> Do i need to send any medical reports? or shall i leave it here itself without any further communications.


No!!

Look he just wants his commission and will say/do anything to get it.

The fact that your current employers have offered what you want must mean that they knew you were intending to leave so what can him telling the HR department do as I am sure you would have told them no?

Anyway ignore him or do what TallyHo said in the post above.


----------



## vijay. (Sep 29, 2016)

TallyHo said:


> And one wonders why so many Indians put up with horrendous working conditions and overbearing bosses in the UAE


Because they don't have much choice in terms of job prospective back in home land so generally they just work in any situation and never complain to their employer about anything. They fear if they make any complain regarding work then their employer might fire him or her. Also they don't have much exposure like Western expats have so their mindset is like the employer has all the power and they have to do as employer wants. 
I hope now you understand.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

What Steve, TallyHo and vijay said.

Just tell him to **** off. If you've got no intention of coming to Dubai then he can't do ****** all. Tell him you know where he lives and to stop bothering you, then don't reply to any more mails. Block him on your email account so you won't even see 'em, if it still bothers you. Typical agent.


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

Like everyone said, he's got nothing. Tell him to leave you alone or you'll report him to the police for harassment. Then block his email and stop responding to him.


----------

